# Identifikation eines ICs / Transistors



## joko12 (15 April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Im Rahmen eines Projektes versuche ich gerade das Reengineering einer Platine für einen Piezo-Keramik-Summer.
Die Platine stammt aus einem Taschenalarm, welcher eine extrem laute Sirene besitzt (Anti-vergewaltigungs-teil). Ich denke In Rauchmeldern ist was ganz ähnliches verbaut.
Die meisten Teile konnte ich identifizieren. Noch zu klären habe ich drei Dinge:

-Was für eine Spule ist das? Die Induktivität werde ich noch messen, wofür ist der dritte Pin?
-Ich vermute, dass das 3-Pin Teil mit dem Y1 ein Transistor ist, vermutlich ein SS8050. Könnte das stimmen?
-Was ist das für ein IC unten? Es steht 3399Z drauf, damit konnte ich leider gar nichts finden. Ist das Vielleicht ein Operationsverstärker? Astabile Kippstufe vielleicht?





Um die Schaltung besser zu sehen, habe ich einen Schaltplan erstellt (Bitte entschuldigt, falls er nicht ganz normgerecht sein sollte)





Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Grüße Jonas


----------



## winnman (15 April 2020)

könnte das IC bei 33992 ev. ein 555 er sein? prüfe mal das Layout.

Die Spule wird wahrscheinlich einen Zwischenabgriff haben:

Am Teil mit den wenigeren Windungen wird durch einen Takt da in der Spule eine art Wechselspannung angelegt.
Der Rest der Spule funktioniert dann wie ein Transformator und induziert relativ hohe Spannungen (Fast wie "alte" Zündspule im KFZ Bereich)


----------



## joko12 (16 April 2020)

Hi Winnmann,

Ich kenne mich leider nicht so aus, kannst du mir die genaue Typenbezeichnung der Bauteile geben?


----------



## LargoD (16 April 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> könnte das IC bei 33992 ev. ein 555 er sein? prüfe mal das Layout


Nö, NE555 hat acht Pins.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## LargoD (16 April 2020)

Bitte nummeriere im Schaltplan die Pins korrekt, das hilft vielleicht etwas, das IC zu identifizieren.
Pin 1 (links oben) stimmt, und dann geht es gegen den Uhrzeigersinn herum.
Pin 6 ist also rechts oben.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## PN/DP (16 April 2020)

Kann es sein, daß Du GND und VCC vertauscht hast? Oder ist VCC eine negative Spannung? Mit welcher Betriebsspannung VCC wird das Teil betrieben?
Der Schaltplan mit nur dem Kondensator am Emitter macht mir so keinen Sinn. Es sieht auch so aus, als ob der Leiterzug vom Emitter unter den IC geht und da vielleicht an die IC-Pins 2 oder 3 (Deine Nummern 3 und 5).

Wie wird die Sirene aktiviert? Einfach durch Zuschalten der Betriebsspannung?
Was hat es mit dem nicht vorhandenen Widerstand R0 auf sich?

Harald


----------



## joko12 (16 April 2020)

Hi zusammen,

also GND und VCC war vertauscht und unten haben wir die noch vergessen Leitung eingezeichnet - Danke hier für den Hinweis.




Habt ihr Ideen welcher IC und Transistor das genau sein könnte?


----------



## sunny22 (16 April 2020)

Ich denke das ist ein recht aussichtsloses Unterfangen. Diese Chips sind meist OEM Produkte die in irgendwelchen Chinesischen Chip Fabs hergestellt und direkt für ein Produkt entwickelt und produziert werden. Ähnlich wie die Chips in Massenprodukten wie LED- oder Energiesparlampen. Meist findet man dazu gar keine Daten. Ab und zu findet man ein Datenblatt das ist dann aber komplett in chinesisch da die Chips nicht für den Export bestimmt sind.
Diese Erfahrung habe ich in den letzten Jahren öfters machen können. Für gewöhnlich ist es auch die Mühe nicht wert.


----------



## PN/DP (16 April 2020)

Dem Marking "Y1" nach könnte das durchaus ein SS8050 oder MMBT8050 in SOT-23 sein, muß aber nicht. Es gibt mehrere SMD-Bauteile mit "Y1"
Der IC wird ein Multivibrator sein. Aber eher nichts namhaftes.
Die Spule wird wie ein "Spartrafo" funktionieren.

Warum willst Du genau wissen welche Teile das sind? Ist die Sirene kaputt und Du willst sie reparieren? Oder willst Du die nachbauen? Es gibt für wenig Geld Bausätze für Piezo Sirenen. Vielleicht gibt es auch das ganze Taschenalarm-Gerät irgendwo für 5 .. 10 EUR?

Harald


----------



## daFex (17 April 2020)

Hi, ich bin Felix, der Kollege von Jonas.
Wir entwickeln gerade ein Produkt mit Alarm und dachten das einfachste sei ein bestehendes System zu übernehmen. Die Platine wollen wir dann auch selber erstellen.
Die Kosten dafür dürfen sich aber nur im Cent-Bereich bewegen. Mit dieser Schaltung erreicht die Sirene über 110 dB, noch haben wir nichts in der Größe und günstiger gefunden.
Der Alarm stammt aus einen Taschenalarm. 
Natürlich sind wir für andere Vorschläge offen.

Also du würdest bei dem IC auf eine astabile Kippstufe tippen?

Gruß Felix


----------



## PN/DP (17 April 2020)

Ja. Ein Oszillator, vielleicht VCO. Der IC erzeugt eine (Rechteck?-)Frequenz in der gewünschten Tonhöhe, die Frequenz möglicherweise mit dem Widerstand R2 einstellbar. Der (Schalt-)Transistor verstärkt mit dem Spartrafo das Frequenzsignal auf die für den Piezo erforderliche hohe Spannung.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 April 2020)

Wenn die Schaltung noch funktioniert, dann hängt doch mal an ein paar Punkte ein Oszilloskop. Daraus sollte ersichtlich werden was da vor sich geht.

Was ich gerade so zu Piezo-Buzzern gelesen habe, ist es wichtig wenn das Teil laut sein soll, die Resonanzfrequenz des Piezos zu treffen. Es gibt auch Piezos mit drei Anschlüssen, da kann man den dritten Anschluss dazu verwenden um mit einer Elektronik automatisch die Resonanzfrequenz zu finden. Bei einem mit zwei Anschlüssen musst du vermutlich manuell abstimmen, oder das IC da in der Schaltung schafft es das irgendwie aus der Spannung auch nur mit 2 Anschlüssen zu erkennen.

In diesem Datenblatt eines Herstellers sind ein paar Beispielschaltungen zu finden:
https://www.murata.com/~/media/webrenewal/support/library/catalog/products/sound/p37e.ashx


----------

